# Members With Plant Tanks READ THIS LINK



## herefishy

Hey all, this is a must read for those of you with planted tanks.

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=105623


----------



## fish_4_all

Nice post, I can't say it could be made much easier. Pfertz has it going on for ease of keeping plants.

I still like my EI but for anyone who wants to spend more time with their fish than their plants it is an awesome alternative.


----------



## stephenmontero

thanks for the post


----------

